# Thorichthys ellioti, stocking ideas for 110gal planted?



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

Thorichthys ellioti, stocking ideas for 110gal planted?
Thorichthys ellioti?

My tank has a 4x2 foot print and is planted. Could I do some of these guys and what could I house them with as tankmates?

I also like rams, corries, tetras etc


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

School of Congos should be quick enough and torpedo barbs would work also. I'd go with a syno. type catfish (multipunctatus), corries I can see not making it in the long run.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Some other cool dithers would be African Red Eye Tetra, Assam Danio, Royal Danio or Royal Butterfly Danio, Burmese Blood Red Giant Danio. All these fish are extremely active. There are some cool Barbs available as well however they dont provide the activity you may be looking for.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi dredgesclone,

Although I have not kept Thorichthys ellioti and therefore do not know their temperament with dithers, perhaps you would like to try a few harems of sword tails. This would also keep with a Central American theme.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

I have giant danios in with my firemouths and they are doing a phenomenal job.


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

Be careful with ellioti (maculipinnis). They are very hard on each other, moreso than other thorichthys ime. Don't know how many you are planning to get, but I'd limit it to a pair.
In other respects they are fairly typical thorichthys. Beautiful looking though.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Elliotti males are killers IME so be carful. Actually all Thorichthys males I have had are relentless stalkers.

They also dig/sift so plants will be tough.

....Bill


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I decided to go a more traditional route with a community planted tank, but thanks guys


----------

